# We can’t verify your subscription status. - Anyone suddenly got this problem?



## ken.harrison (Apr 5, 2021)

I have had this problem for a week, and do not know why.

My subscription is valid and I can log onto Creative Cloud etc, but in Lightroom which is  my principle programme, sometimes I can and sometimes I can't ? ! ? !
And sometimes it kicks me out after a few hours ? ! ? !

The only operating system (Mojave) issue I am aware of is my keychain login gets deleted when I try to circumvent the LR login...eg Log out of CC then back in.

I cannot be certain when it started, either when the latest LR was downloaded or when the clocks changed here in the UK.

Either way, as a longterm Lightroom and Mac user I am baffled, as I usually manage to sort things out.

Is anyone else having this problem, or suggestions as to cause, which either could be a Lightroom CC problem or an Apple problem, or both.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Apr 5, 2021)

Just to check, are you getting this in Classic or in the CC App? And is the CC App running okay?


----------



## ken.harrison (Apr 5, 2021)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Just to check, are you getting this in Classic or in the CC App? And is the CC App running okay?


Paul, is is Classic on my Desktop. LR CC on my iPad mirrors my desktop, in that it is arbitrarily logged out when my  desktop is. Adobe Creative Cloud on my desktop shows no problems and is always logged in.


----------



## ken.harrison (Apr 5, 2021)

I am now starting to suspect my Mac OS is the cause of the problem, as when the time change happened it defaulted my iCloud setting to California time....not the computer time, that is still British Summer time.....and the iCloud settings, will contain my keychain access, which might have some mystical code that allows me to subscribe in to Lightroom. 
Interesting problem, please share if this is happening to you..


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi Ken

That does sound suspicious. I'm running Catalina, no, absolutely no issue at all (and yes, it changed the hour fine last weekend)


----------



## ken.harrison (Apr 6, 2021)

My problems does not appear to be Adobe/Lightroom related, so this thread can end. I came to that conclusion as no one else was having this problem, but it sometimes occurs in other circumstances  on my Mac operating system. Whatever caused it, was probably related to the roll over to British Summer Time.
I will investigate further an add anything relevant to Lightroom users, but it was likely caused by iCloud.
One important point though is that I was not aware  that  access to my Adobe subscription was  controlled by Apple  and its software performance. 
I still only have intermittent access to Lightroom.


----------



## Gnits (Apr 6, 2021)

I have seen some very odd (and frustrating behaviour) in relation to dates and times.  Networks are particularly sensitive to different devices having different dates or times.

Some of the causes include...
1. Date /Time of the computer are not correct (maybe caused by a Summer  Time issue).
2. Date/Time on a router was incorrect.
3. Maybe a combination of 1 or 2 but needed the browser cache to be cleared before a connection to a particular website  could be established.


----------



## ken.harrison (Apr 11, 2021)

To complete this thread for future reference. I have eliminated the problem by removing Adobe Creative Cloud software from the start up menu, so it is no longer part of  the log in file that sync with iCloud, which is still out of sync in some aspects.
To be clear, no further problems with Lightroom.


----------

